

PopcornTi.me is down - iamsalman
http://popcornti.me/
First the installers got pulled off and now the landing page is giving 502.
======
api
Good. This isn't just a file sharing app... it's an app designed explicitly to
make piracy convenient. That's its only real purpose.

This is why people are throwing rocks at Google buses: the idea that computer
technology is working to create a world where only programmers can get paid.

I used to be on this "information wants to be free" bandwagon, but then I met
some actual artists. Lots of things "want" to happen. Nuclear power plants
"want" to melt down, dams "want" to break, influenza "wants" to spread, etc.
That doesn't mean it's always in our best interest to allow the default second
law of thermodynamics thing to occur. There _must_ be some mechanism in our
economy for artists and the people who support them to get paid, otherwise you
can kiss anything but the most trite (read: cheap to produce) pop music and
plotless explosion-fest movies goodbye. That's because that stuff appeals to
people who are either too young or too dumb to know how to pirate.

If people can't get paid to pursue their dreams, they have to shelve their
dreams in order to get paid. Then you have one less author, one less musician,
one less movie being made.

~~~
kaonashi
It's designed to make watching movies easy, as the current solutions are all
subpar. But piracy isn't the goal, it's just the only existing method to make
the functionality work.

~~~
api
If there were any easy way to unlock and start any car, it would sure be
easier to just grab one off the lot than to go through the annoyingly slow
lines at car rental agencies.

~~~
harlanlewis
Your sarcastic reply is actually the world today, and it's terrific.

I can use my phone to unlock a large number of cars within a few blocks of me
and drive wherever I want.

~~~
FireBeyond
What you’re talking about and music distribution have in common is this: the
provider gets paid. Terrific services often have costs, and/or require someone
to be compensated for their efforts.

Unless, of course, Zipcar et al now have free accounts, right?

------
shravan
Their actual URL is [http://getpopcornti.me/](http://getpopcornti.me/), which
still appears to be up and running.

------
PhasmaFelis
Adding a dead link to a three-word sentence does not qualify it as
"news"\--not even if the sentence is true, which it isn't. I really wish I
could downvote newsposts right now.

------
jdmiller82
Pretty sure the URL is [http://getpopcornti.me](http://getpopcornti.me) which
is functioning just fine

